# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  SUCHE: Windsurfcoaching von privat fr Fortgeschrittene (in Holland)

## AnjaTu

Hi, 

suche eine(n) gute(n) WindsurferIn, der/ die mir hilft, mich zu verbessern. Das mchte ich erreichen: 

- bessere Halsen (meine sind so abgehackt)
- Freestyle fr Anfnger (backwindjibes und 360s funktionieren mit wenig Wind, jetzt muss ich das auf Gleitwind bertragen, Sprnge, Switch Stance, Duck Jibe) 

Wer Lust hat, sich ein paar Stndchen als Lehrer(in) zu bettigen - lasst es mich wissen und dann reden wir ber wann, wo und Bezahlung. 

Fr mich mgliche Spots sind: berall in Holland, diesen Sommer am Ringkbing Fjord. 

Freu mich! 

VG, Anja

----------


## tigger1983

Hi Anja,

wenn du lust hast knnen wir mal zusammen nach holland fahren oder uns da wo treffen. Meine "Freestyle" manver sind allerdings eingerostet. Vielleicht hast du ja auch interesse an Welle.
Naja schnacken wir dann einfach mal.

----------

